# IBEW bug



## Mr Rewire

jrjourneyman said:


> can anyone tell me when the bug changed from left hand to right hand?


i found the first logo adopted at the first convention but can't seem to find when it flipped


----------



## jrjourneyman

Not sure but I believe it was first left handed. Ihave seen many pictures and such where it is left handed. I have also seen an old AFL-CIO wall placard of the IBEW bug and it is the left hand. I've heard folks guess that it was in the late 20"s but I was hoping to peck the wisdom of you fellas here on the site


----------



## erics37

Maybe it depends on if it's a sticker designed for a window vs. a normal sticker :laughing:


----------



## Nildogg

FLE - IBEW thing?


----------



## slickvic277

jrjourneyman said:


> can anyone tell me when the bug changed from left hand to right hand?



Who gives a sh*t. It's better then the stupid carpenters rainbow, no matter what hand.:whistling2:


----------



## Rockyd

I've noticed the guys that have the "paper plate" sized bugs seem to get more tickets than say, the guy with the 2" sticker. Anyone else seem to notice that?


----------



## slickvic277

Rockyd said:


> I've noticed the guys that have the "paper plate" sized bugs seem to get more tickets than say, the guy with the 2" sticker. Anyone else seem to notice that?



The FOP is nasty strong here, we get a long just fine. Seriously, all I gotta do is show up to jury duty, traffic court, or the parking authority with an IBEW shirt on and your treated like the mayor!!


----------



## miller_elex

jrjourneyman said:


> can anyone tell me when the bug changed from left hand to right hand?


The question is not what can I tell you, 
But what can you tell me??


----------



## slickvic277

Nildogg said:


> FLE - IBEW thing?



The original electricians union..........or so I've been told.


----------



## miller_elex

slickvic277 said:


> The original electricians union..........or so I've been told.


Real electricians know how much real linemen think we are worthless POS's.


----------



## slickvic277

miller_elex said:


> Real electricians know how much real linemen think we are worthless POS's.



Eh, we get along pretty good here. Only because the giant utility just went union about 6 or so years ago. It's all new to them. 

It's actually the opposite here. I think it's because of our history, we were one of the original charters. The local is 111 years old.

I tell you one thing, our guys could take a page outta their book when it comes to solidarity. It took the linesman 15 years and a ton of abuse to get their local here. I wonder how many of my "brothers" would have fought the way they did.


----------



## Rudeboy

Most lineman are morons, no doubt about it.
:whistling2:

I'm seeing just as many, if not more, NECA stickers than IBEW stickers around.

(And there's IBEW stickers on _my_ truck)
:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee

My thread was deleted! But don't tell anyone I know they deleted it.


----------



## slickvic277

Frasbee said:


> My thread was deleted! But don't tell anyone I know they deleted it.



Yeah I saw that. Can't we shoot the chit about sleazy motels, or what?


----------



## Rudeboy

Frasbee said:


> My thread was deleted! But don't tell anyone I know they deleted it.


That's lame.

That thread could have been like an _On the Road_, forum style.

Lame.


----------



## Rudeboy

slickvic277 said:


> Yeah I saw that. Can't we shoot the chit about sleazy motels, or what?


And being drunk in Vermont. 

What could be more fun?

Traveling, working, drinking, flea bag motels.

Nothing really.


----------



## Frasbee

I didn't even start work yet. Lighting job, no idea what it entaails but first thing the journey wanted to do was hit the bar.

I'm 140 lbs and half asian, + 3 beers on an empty stomach and blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## slickvic277

Rudeboy said:


> That's lame.
> 
> That thread could have been like an* On the Road*, forum style.
> 
> Lame.


Great book. Read it when I was 15 maybe 16. Every kid should read it, before they grow up and the reality of real life saps you of your energy.


----------



## Rockyd

Rudeboy said:


> And being drunk in Vermont.
> 
> What could be more fun?
> 
> Traveling, working, drinking, flea bag motels.
> 
> Nothing really.


Obviously you've never had the joy of having that jet push you back in your seat, and having Prudhoe Bay in your rear view mirror? Haven't had to go to that hel!! hole since 1997:jester::thumbup:

Never say never though, that's a mighty long time!


----------



## brian john

Chrisibew440 said:


> Yeah! Cause THAT makes us look good.


So if what he said is true you'd rather he not post?


----------



## robnj772

Brother Noah said:


> The original bug was left handed in honor of Henry Miller. It was changed to the right handed because of the red scare (Russia had a flag that resemble OUR IBEW left handed emblem) Now I do know that the left handed emblem has been used on t-shirts, buckles etc again in honor of OUR IBEW founding Fathers.


Well that is only fitting since YOUR beliefs are similar to communist Russia .


----------



## sparky970

butcher733 said:


> Who. The. ****. Cares.


You cared enough to make a ****head comment


----------



## robnj772

sparky970 said:


> You cared enough to make a ****head comment


Ehhh I got to agree with him..


----------



## Brother Noah

robnj772 said:


> Well that is only fitting since YOUR beliefs are similar to communist Russia .


Once again robnj you make a cute remark with evil intent but you always miss the point of being realistic. True communism basically calls for all to do their part (we would do electrical) and no one receives payment, they would just co-exist within the thought of no poor or rich. The comparison to OUR IBEW is that we sign a book and the next person on that list takes the call, but we all agree to ply the trade in a journeyman like fashion for 8 hours and receive a fair 8 hours of wage. Now if your still confused just PM me and I can hook you up with some fine doctors for what ails you. I did have a history class at UGA that actually was based on communism, and I could see with the extreme hate you express in post how your mind could be so corrupt. Please try and get help?


----------



## Phatstax

butcher733 said:


> Who. The. ****. Cares.


I do. Many in the IBEW do. Maybe you don't, and that's ok. But it is important to some people.


----------



## Brynn217

How does one stumble onto a four year old thread.... Its called Google... I was looking for something else and this thread came up in the search....


----------



## robnj772

Brother Noah said:


> Once again robnj you make a cute remark with evil intent but you always miss the point of being realistic. True communism basically calls for all to do their part (we would do electrical) and no one receives payment, they would just co-exist within the thought of no poor or rich. The comparison to OUR IBEW is that we sign a book and the next person on that list takes the call, but we all agree to ply the trade in a journeyman like fashion for 8 hours and receive a fair 8 hours of wage. Now if your still confused just PM me and I can hook you up with some fine doctors for what ails you. I did have a history class at UGA that actually was based on communism, and I could see with the extreme hate you express in post how your mind could be so corrupt. Please try and get help?


 And once again the BROTHER light was pointed to the sky and in swoops NOAH to save the day with his union bull****, in appropriate punctuation ,random capitalization for no purpose and generalized ramblings of borderline in coherent rhetoric. It's pretty comical . People MAY take you seriously if you posted SOMETHING that was not UNION crap once in a while.

Ibew mouthpieces have no place on this forum


----------



## Next72969

robnj772 said:


> And once again the BROTHER light was pointed to the sky and in swoops NOAH to save the day with his union bull****, in appropriate punctuation ,random capitalization for no purpose and generalized ramblings of borderline in coherent rhetoric. It's pretty comical . People MAY take you seriously if you posted SOMETHING that was not UNION crap once in a while. Ibew mouthpieces have no place on this forum


 :lol:


----------



## rewire

robnj772 said:


> And once again the BROTHER light was pointed to the sky and in swoops NOAH to save the day with his union bull****, in appropriate punctuation ,random capitalization for no purpose and generalized ramblings of borderline in coherent rhetoric. It's pretty comical . People MAY take you seriously if you posted SOMETHING that was not UNION crap once in a while.
> 
> Ibew mouthpieces have no place on this forum


I bet you secretly long to be a union member.:whistling2:


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> I bet you secretly long to be a union member.:whistling2:


He was a union member.


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> He was a union member.


That explains it.


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> That explains it.


So either way you would have this snappy come-back, huh?


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> So either way you would have this snappy come-back, huh?


Why are you always trying to start trouble did you not learn anything from your last ban?


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> Why are you always trying to start trouble did you not learn anything from your last ban?


I see what you did, you turned it around on me. You're trying to act as if this never happened: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-bug-22303/index3/#post1237644. Wow, good job, you really got me.

Go away, troll.

BTW, you've been banned more times than I have.


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> I see what you did, you turned it around on me. You're trying to act as if this never happened: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-bug-22303/index3/#post1237644. Wow, good job, you really got me.
> 
> Go away, troll.
> 
> BTW, you've been banned more times than I have.


I have only been banned once . So once again you are caught spreading false information


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> I have only been banned once . So once again you are caught spreading false information


That's not true, but I am sure you only said it because you want to argue about it. Which is the same reason why you posted in this thread to begin with.


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> That's not true, but I am sure you only said it because you want to argue about it. Which is the same reason why you posted in this thread to begin with.


Why are you so concerned about what threads I post in.dont you have a life


----------



## Going_Commando

Chrisibew440 said:


> Yeah! Cause THAT makes us look good.


Meh, I've met few electricians that have never had a heavy drinking period. It seems to go with the territory, for whatever reason. Many of us end up being coffee fueled and beer cooled. :laughing:


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> Why are you so concerned about what threads I post in.dont you have a life


Since you are like a little ankle biter, following me and Rob around, I figured I would help you out and correct your silly assertion about Rob. Sorry if I got in your way of trolling, Oops :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> Why are you so concerned about what threads I post in.dont you have a life


Coming from you hax should take that as a compliment


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> That explains it.


That explains what?

What I posted was funny, you are just a trouble maker , a sad sorry broken old miserable trouble maker.


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> I bet you secretly long to be a union member.:whistling2:


I lost track of your union affiliation.

Is it Monday , Wednesday and Friday the days you are union and then Tuesday Thursday you aren't?

Or do I have it reversed?


----------



## rewire

robnj772 said:


> Coming from you hax should take that as a compliment


When are you two getting married


----------



## rewire

robnj772 said:


> I lost track of your union affiliation.
> 
> Is it Monday , Wednesday and Friday the days you are union and then Tuesday Thursday you aren't?
> 
> Or do I have it reversed?


Ask halfsack


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> When are you two getting married


They could shoot you in Florida for doing that.


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> Ask halfsack


I have the whole sack, it's just that one side is empty. Now that the hematoma in the stem is gone, it really looks empty on that side, like it's droopy and sad.


----------



## robnj772

Hack Work said:


> I have the whole sack, it's just that one side is empty. Now that the hematoma in the stem is gone, it really looks empty on that side, like it's droopy and sad.


Rewire' s wife wears the sack in that relationship


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> When are you two getting married


 It must suck not having any friends


----------



## rewire

robnj772 said:


> It must suck not having any friends


Tell us about it


----------



## wendon

This thread is.............:whistling2:


----------



## robnj772

wendon said:


> This thread is.............:whistling2:


 It was a lot funnier until a bunch of posts got deleted.

Oh nevermind I lost track of rewires trolling multiple threads

Carry on


----------



## wendon

robnj772 said:


> It was a lot funnier until a bunch of posts got deleted.
> 
> Oh nevermind I lost track of rewires trolling multiple threads
> 
> Carry on


...............:whistling2: And to think it all started with a union insect!


----------



## brian john

robnj772 said:


> Rewire' s wife wears the sack in that relationship


Not telling you how to live your life or more to the point post on the forum but wives (and kids) should be off limits in my opinion.


----------



## rewire

robnj772 said:


> It was a lot funnier until a bunch of posts got deleted.
> 
> Oh nevermind I lost track of rewires trolling multiple threads
> 
> Carry on


you stalking me again?


----------



## wendon

IBTA :whistling2:


----------



## Hack Work

brian john said:


> Not telling you how to live your life or more to the point post on the forum but wives (and kids) should be off limits in my opinion.


Agreed 100%

*BUT, rewire has called Rob's wife and family home in the past, for the sole purpose of harassing them.* 

So he set the stage.


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> *BUT, rewire has called Rob's wife and family home in the past, for the sole purpose of harassing them.*
> 
> So he set the stage.


*Now you are posting a bold face lie.*


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> *Now you are posting a bold face lie.*


No, I am not.

The only liar here is you. Remember when you said your guy died when he rolled that van over?


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> *BUT, rewire has called Rob's wife and family home in the past, for the sole purpose of harassing them.*
> 
> So he set the stage.


This is how bull**** gets started you post a lie it gets repeated and then you reference the guy who repeats your lie. Did it occur to you that I have no idea what robs phone number is . I don't believe he shared it with me.


----------



## Hack Work

rewire said:


> This is how bull**** gets started you post a lie it gets repeated and then you reference the guy who repeats your lie. Did it occur to you that I have no idea what robs phone number is . I don't believe he shared it with me.


You found his business, you used his pictures in singles dating ads, you called his house.

Those are facts.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Its a shame this thread is probably gonna get locked down.

This is some good stuff.:laughing:


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> No, I am not.
> 
> The only liar here is you. Remember when you said your guy died when he rolled that van over?


you lie


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> You found his business, you used his pictures in singles dating ads, you called his house.
> 
> Those are facts.


sounds like something you would do then try and blame someone else. I bet you have his phone number don't you. Admit it you did it and now you want to pin it on me. I have no idea who rob but you had his info when you were a mod at the old site.


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> you lie


If you look up Liar in the dictionary it says see also rewire,mr rewire.

An entire forum, actually 2 entire forums so what you did, 3 if you count you bankruptcy meltdown over on mike holt yet you still come around and pretend none of it happened OVER AND OVER AND OVER again

It's gotten very old.

Should I post the harassing emails you sent my wife ?

You make Joe tedesco look like Mr rogers


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> sounds like something you would do then try and blame someone else. I bet you have his phone number don't you. Admit it you did it and now you want to pin it on me. I have no idea who rob but you had his info when you were a mod at the old site.


I gave him my info you idiot.

Just like gold and slick vic and going commando and a bunch others.

We are friends who exchange info and stuff,help each other out. The way this forum could be if it wasn't for creepy jackwagons like you


----------



## rewire

robnj772 said:


> If you look up Liar in the dictionary it says see also rewire,mr rewire.
> 
> An entire forum, actually 2 entire forums so what you did, 3 if you count you bankruptcy meltdown over on mike holt yet you still come around and pretend none of it happened OVER AND OVER AND OVER again
> 
> It's gotten very old.
> 
> Should I post the harassing emails you sent my wife ?
> 
> You make Joe tedesco look like Mr rogers


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hack Work

robnj772 said:


> I gave him my info you idiot.
> 
> Just like gold and slick vic and going commando and a bunch others.
> 
> We are friends who exchange info and stuff,help each other out. The way this forum could be if it wasn't for creepy jackwagons like you


In all the years on all these forums, rewire doesn't have one single friend. Not a single person to PM and talk about something. He actually had to lie and say that cletis called him just so he could feel like he was part of the group. I kinda feel bad.


----------



## rewire

Hack Work said:


> In all the years on all these forums, rewire doesn't have one single friend. Not a single person to PM and talk about something. He actually had to lie and say that cletis called him just so he could feel like he was part of the group. I kinda feel bad.


you mean your not my friend?


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


It's really not that funny.

Your pretty pathetic and sad.


----------



## Rollie73

Did all the mods simutaneously go on vacation? Who's guarding the henhouse right now.

Let the lockdown commence in .....

10

9


8


7


6


5



4.......................


----------



## robnj772

Rewire has these moments once in a while.


----------



## wendon

rollie73 said:


> did all the mods simutaneously go on vacation? Who's guarding the henhouse right now.
> 
> Let the lockdown commence in .....
> 
> 10
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 4.......................


3

2

1


----------



## rewire

did we ever find out why the hands changed on the bug?


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> did we ever find out why the hands changed on the bug?


If you actually read the thread instead of just starting trouble you would know.


----------



## rewire

robnj772 said:


> If you actually read the thread instead of just starting trouble you would know.


Let it go. :no:


----------



## robnj772

rewire said:


> Let it go. :no:


Oh so now your going to act like that.... :lol:


----------



## Awg-Dawg

rewire said:


> did we ever find out why the hands changed on the bug?


 
I don't care about the bug.


I wanna hear where the rat came from.:laughing:


----------



## brian john

Awg-Dawg said:


> I don't care about the bug.
> 
> 
> I wanna hear where the rat came from.:laughing:


The bug was on the rat's back and that is how we got the plague known as organized labor.:no::no::blink::laughing:

Please no hate IM's just kidding I could not resist.


----------



## eejack

Rollie73 said:


> Did all the mods simutaneously go on vacation? Who's guarding the henhouse right now..


This thread is very comical - nearly every poster is on my ignore list.


----------



## sparky970

Where did all the grown-ups go? This is like a school yard shoving match. You both need to rent Uhauls and meet on neutral ground for a rumble.


----------



## rewire

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scabby-the-Rat/110255699009561


----------



## drspec

rewire said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scabby-the-Rat/110255699009561


youre dreamy

will you be my friend?


----------



## Awg-Dawg

rewire said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scabby-the-Rat/110255699009561


 

That's some funny chit.


----------



## Brother Noah

robnj772 said:


> And once again the BROTHER light was pointed to the sky and in swoops NOAH to save the day with his union bull****, in appropriate punctuation ,random capitalization for no purpose and generalized ramblings of borderline in coherent rhetoric. It's pretty comical . People MAY take you seriously if you posted SOMETHING that was not UNION crap once in a while.
> 
> Ibew mouthpieces have no place on this forum


I truly would like to believe that you understand that we are under UNION TOPICs? Something that your reality will not allow you to begin to understand enough to have a responsible conversation even if it were to save your life? Yes I do love OUR IBEW.


----------



## 360max

Brother Noah said:


> I truly would like to believe that you understand that we are under UNION TOPICs? Something that your reality will not allow you to begin to understand enough to have a responsible conversation even if it were to save your life? Yes I do love OUR IBEW.


he's just doing the 'jersytrol'


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Brother Noah said:


> I truly would like to believe that you understand that we are under UNION TOPICs? Something that your reality will not allow you to begin to understand enough to have a responsible conversation even if it were to save your life? Yes I do love OUR IBEW.


 
Serious question.

Do you believe the blow up rat puts out a good impression of the union or not?


----------



## robnj772

Brother Noah said:


> I truly would like to believe that you understand that we are under UNION TOPICs? Something that your reality will not allow you to begin to understand enough to have a responsible conversation even if it were to save your life? Yes I do love OUR IBEW.


Thank you captain obvious.


----------



## erics37

robnj772 said:


> And once again the BROTHER light was pointed to the sky and in swoops NOAH to save the day with his union bull****, in appropriate punctuation ,random capitalization for no purpose and generalized ramblings of borderline in coherent rhetoric. It's pretty comical . People MAY take you seriously if you posted SOMETHING that was not UNION crap once in a while.
> 
> Ibew mouthpieces have no place on this forum


When's the last time you posted outside of the Union Topics section?


----------



## union347sparky

Awg-Dawg said:


> Serious question. Do you believe the blow up rat puts out a good impression of the union or not?


Hohum. What a boring question. Look up old threads for the answer you seek. The trolls are just getting lazy on here.


----------



## Brother Noah

Awg-Dawg said:


> Serious question.
> 
> Do you believe the blow up rat puts out a good impression of the union or not?


I am no fan nor have I ever been a fan of such a display of vulgar acts,


----------



## robnj772

erics37 said:


> When's the last time you posted outside of the Union Topics section?


 25 seconds ago


Don't tell me you actually thing Noah is an electrician.

Hasn't it already been established that he is a paid social media activist?

I offer my services to us fellow rats free of charge....


----------



## robnj772

union347sparky said:


> Hohum. What a boring question. Look up old threads for the answer you seek. The trolls are just getting lazy on here.


So why not ask it here?

This thread is four years old


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Brother Noah said:


> I am no fan nor have I ever been a fan of such a display of vulgar acts,


I would be too, just seems a little over the top.

FWIW, Im going to drop a couple hundred bucks this saturday at Local IBEW fishfry for their softball teams fundraiser.



union347sparky said:


> Hohum. What a boring question. Look up old threads for the answer you seek. The trolls are just getting lazy on here.


 
You union guys are touchy.:laughing:


----------



## robnj772

Awg-Dawg said:


> You union guys are touchy.:laughing:


And you are just figuring this out now?


----------



## Rollie73

eejack said:


> This thread is very comical - nearly every poster is on my ignore list.


I keep chuckling along here. Its amazing that its still open and going though.:thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772

sparky970 said:


> Where did all the grown-ups go? This is like a school yard shoving match. You both need to rent Uhauls and meet on neutral ground for a rumble.


 Better yet why was one of my posts duplicated and used to start a thread called "attack"? Since when does a mod play such games like that? I can only guess which one did it.


----------



## rewire

robnj772 said:


> Better yet why was one of my posts duplicated and used to start a thread called "attack"? Since when does a mod play such games like that? I can only guess which one did it.


tin foil hat time.


----------



## eejack

Awg-Dawg said:


> You union guys are touchy.:laughing:


Actually I have to once again teach the no bad touching course on a jobsite. Us union guys are sometimes too touchy...

:laughing:


----------



## brian john

eejack said:


> Actually I have to once again teach the no bad touching course on a jobsite. Us union guys are sometimes too touchy...
> 
> :laughing:


Not the two men in the porta potty again?:laughing:


----------

